# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Επιλογη συναγερμου για σπιτι

## G.POL

Καλησπερα.
Μπορει καποιοs να μου προτεινει καποια αξιοπιστη εταιρια συναγερμου για το σπιτι μου?
Εχετε ακουσει για καποιουs, μαρκαs micron και paradox?λενε τιποτα?
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## th_shak

www.olympia-electronics.gr
www.univel.gr

----------


## k_sotiris

Και ο mikron και ο paradox είναι γνωστοί στην αγορά.
Εγώ αυτους που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ο crow, Ισραήλ.
Για μένα έχει πολή καλή λητουργεία, εύκολο μενου προγραμματισμού και εύκολο στον χρήστη.

----------


## k_sotiris

Επίσεις ο Crow έχει και καλύτερη τιμή από τους άλλους   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## G.POL

Καλησπερα. Κατ'αρχην να σαs ευχαριστησω κ παλι. 
Για τον crow υπαρχει καποιο δοκιμασμενο μοντελο? Που θα βρω αντιπροσωπο,καποιο ελληνικο site ή τηλεφωνο?  :Smile:

----------


## ice25

καλησπέρα.φιλέ μου ,θέλει προσοχή το σύστημα ασφαλείας που θα βάλεις.καταρχήν θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις αν θες σύνδεση με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων.κατά δεύτερο θα πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη του χώρου(σωστή μελέτη)ώστε και να αποφασιστεί πια μονάδα σε καλύπτει και αν αυτή θα μπορέσει να καλύψει πιθανή μελοντικη σου απαίτηση,θα μπορέσεις να βρεις τεχνική υποστήριξη αν χρειαστεί?

έχουμε τύχει παμπολες φορές οπού συστήματα 2 ετιας παρουσιασαν πρόβλημα και ο αντιπρόσωπος εγκαταστατης ήταν άφαντος.με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει τεχνική υποστήριξη.αποτέλεσμα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις,αλλαγή της μονάδας

τσπ εμείς στην adt hellas χρισιμοποιηουμε μονάδες power 864.

----------


## G.POL

> καλησπέρα.φιλέ μου ,θέλει προσοχή το σύστημα ασφαλείας που θα βάλεις.καταρχήν θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις αν θες σύνδεση με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων.κατά δεύτερο θα πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη του χώρου(σωστή μελέτη)ώστε και να αποφασιστεί πια μονάδα σε καλύπτει και αν αυτή θα μπορέσει να καλύψει πιθανή μελοντικη σου απαίτηση,θα μπορέσεις να βρεις τεχνική υποστήριξη αν χρειαστεί?
> 
> έχουμε τύχει παμπολες φορές οπού συστήματα 2 ετιας παρουσιασαν πρόβλημα και ο αντιπρόσωπος εγκαταστατης ήταν άφαντος.με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει τεχνική υποστήριξη.αποτέλεσμα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις,αλλαγή της μονάδας
> 
> τσπ εμείς στην adt hellas χρισιμοποιηουμε μονάδες power 864.



Καλημερα. 
Συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου.Σ'αυτα τα πραγματα δεν παιζουμε...
Και πρεπει να γινονται σοβαρεs δουλειεs.
Thanks   :Very Happy:

----------


## jvourv

Δε θα διαφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες αλλά καλό δε θα ήταν να επιλέγαμε Έλληνες κατασκευαστές;
Αξιόπιστα προϊόντα κυκλοφορούν και από Έλληνες.
Να στηρίξουμε και λίγο τα εγχώρια προϊόντα...
Απλά μια σκέψη είναι αυτή...
Η επιλογή πάντα από τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο.


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## ggr

Συμφωνω κι εγω.Οι εγχωριοι εχουν καλυτερη τεχνικη υποστηριξη, αν παρουσιασουν καποια βλαβη μπορουν ευκολα να επισκευαστουν αντιθετα με τους εισαγομενους (με καποιες εξαιρεσεις βεβαια)οι οποιοι πλεον δεν ειναι και τοσο αξιοπιστοι οσο παλιοτερα αφου κατασκευαζονται σε χωρες οπως Κινα ,Ταιβαν κτλ. Επιπλεον γινονται αρκετες περικοπες στα υλικα που χρησιμοποιουνται για να πεσει το κοστος ,πχ σε πινακα της paradox αν δεν κανω λαθος , ειδα να απουσιαζει ο Μ/Τ απομονωσης του τηλεφωνικου κυκλωματος , ο οποιος ειναι μεν σχετικα ακριβο υλικο αλλα απαραιτητο για την σωστη λειτουργια ,αν θελουμε να μιλαμε για αξιοπιστια.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα σε ολους.επιδη ειμαι τεχνικος στην G4S (GROUP4 H ΠΡΩΗΝ WACKENHUT) εμεις βαζουμε συστηματα της BOSCH.εγγυημενα συστηματα και με πολλες δυνατοτητες ακομη και το ποιο μικρο συστημα.τα συστηματα τα βαζουμε σε τραπεζες.και το ποιο βασικο....εγγυηση

----------


## G.POL

Αρα,πειτε μου ενα αξιοπιστο ελληνα κατασκευαστή.
Να μην το ταλαιπωρουμε το θεμα!
Και γω ειμαι τηs αποψηs για ελληνικο προιον!
Αλλα πιο  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Επιστήμων

H Sigma είναι ελληνική .
Είχα δουλέψει σε ένα μαγαζί που περνούσε 
τέτοιους συναγερμούς και είχαν αρκετές δυνατότητες και εγγύηση .

Το βασικό στους συναγερμούς είναι ο τεχνίτης που
θα στον περάσει να είναι "γάτος" για να μπορέσει να προβλέψει
τα τυφλά σημεία .

----------


## th_shak

> Αρα,πειτε μου ενα αξιοπιστο ελληνα κατασκευαστή.
> Να μην το ταλαιπωρουμε το θεμα!
> Και γω ειμαι τηs αποψηs για ελληνικο προιον!
> Αλλα πιο



Αν βλέπατε τα link που έστειλα θα ξέρατε ποιοι Έλληνες κατασκευάζουν τέτοια συστήματα.

www.olympia-electronics.gr <--Εξάγει σε 52 χώρες !!!
www.univel.gr

----------


## G.POL

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από G.POL
> 
> Αρα,πειτε μου ενα αξιοπιστο ελληνα κατασκευαστή.
> Να μην το ταλαιπωρουμε το θεμα!
> Και γω ειμαι τηs αποψηs για ελληνικο προιον!
> Αλλα πιο 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι, τα ειδα φιλε θωμα.
Και σ'ευχαριστω πολύ.
Απλα θα πρεπει να παρω τα τηλεφωνα μου καποια στιγμη,για προσφορεs.
Ευχαριστω και τα υπολοιπα παιδια

----------


## ice25

παιδιά δύστυχος από αυτά που έχω δει οι Έλληνες κατασκευαστές...!!!

fmtrikala συνάδελφος??χε,χε.έχω ερθει στα μερί σου αμέτρητες φορές(στην Εθνική στην πόλη σου και στα γύρω χωριά..και σε 2 βδομάδες περίπου θα ξαναρθω στα sephora για αντικλεπτικά θα μου πεις και που δεν έχω πάει.πέρσι το καλοκαίρι κάναμε όλα τα καταστήματα της εθνικής πυρανίχνευση.(στην βόρεια Ελλαδα.)εκεί να δεις λούκι.

----------


## konstask

Φίλε "k_sotiris" πόσο αξιόπιστος είναι ο Crow σε βάθος χρόνου; βγάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημά γιατί έχω ακούσει πολλά για των Runner και λόγω συμφέρουσας τιμής λέω μήπως ασχοληθώ με αυτόν.





> Επίσεις ο Crow έχει και καλύτερη τιμή από τους άλλους

----------


## k_sotiris

Φιλε Κώστα (konstask) καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον CROW περίπου 3 χρόνια.
Δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα πρόβλημα, και έχει καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη.
Τώρα εάν το ψάξεις λίγο (και από άλλους φίλους ) θα μάθεις το εξής, ότι το καλύτερο σύστημα είναι αυτο που ξέρεις καλύτερα. 
Αυτό το λέω διότι έχω ακούσει να λένε για τον CROW ότι δεν είναι καλός, όπος έχω ακούσει και για τον Sigma, Paradox, Gadex και σκέψου όποια μάρκα θέλεις. Εγώ παλιά χρεισιμοποιούσα έναν Ιταλικό που ούτε θυμάμε πως τον έλεγαν και ποτέ δεν μου είπε κάποιος ότι δεν δουλεύει σωστά.
Διάλεξε έναν ή δύο οι οποίοι θα σε καλύπτουν στις ανάγκες σου και πάνω από όλα να έχουν καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη.
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## konstask

Χρόνια πολλά, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου είσαι απο τους λίγους που ακούω καλά λόγια για τους Crow, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο ότι "το καλύτερο σύστημα είναι αυτό που ξέρεις καλύτερα" οι περισσότεροι αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα στον προγραμματισμό. Ο ιταλικός μήπως ήταν Bentel; Περισσότερο βάζω Paradox με την καινούρια σειρά SP να έχει πολλές νέες δυνατότητες, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι στις μικρές εγκαταστάσεις που ο Paradox δεν συμφαίρει οικονομικά να τον βάλω στην προσφορά μου, γι' αυτό ψάχνω κάτι οικονομικότερο. Δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλα η σειρά Sintony IC60 της Siemens είναι ουσιαστικά ο Runner της Crow με πιο μοντέρνα και φουτουριστική εμφάνιση. Η άλλη είναι ο c408 της Bosch υστερεί όμως σε ευελιξία. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως και καλές γιορτές να έχουμε.

----------


## tyf

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΔΗ  ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ.ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΓΔΑΛΑ.ΑΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ Ο CROW RUNNER EΧΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ο ΕΝΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΑΚΑΛΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ LAP TOP ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ ΑΛΙΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΗΣΚΟΛΟ

----------


## k_sotiris

Φίλε tyf γειά.
Για τον Runner έχεις δίκιο. Για να τον προγραμματίσεις χρειάζεσαι Laptop.
Ασφαλός προγραμματίζεται και από το πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά δεν συμφέρει. Έχει πολλές παραμέτρους και χάνεσε. Εγώ έχω βρεί ένα Laptop παλίο και το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για αυτή τη δουλειά.
Έχει όμως μεγάλη ευελιξεία και από εμφάνισει δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημος. Το πλήκτρολόγειο του, το LCD είναι με μπλέ φωτισμό και έχω μάθει ότι φτιάχνουν και πληκτρολόγειο αφής  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## konstask

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου,
Απο την τελευταία φορά που έγραψα στο forum έχω εγκαταστήσει δύο πίνακες της Siemens Sintony IC60 όπως είπα είναι οι Runner της Crow με περιτύλιγμα Siemens. Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι είναι πολύ παραμετροποιήσιμος  σε σημείο να σε μπαιρδεύει πολλές φορές (οποσδήποτε χειάζεται Laptop). Αλλα αυτό είναι και το δυνατό του σημείο. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετοπίζω σε μία εγκατάσταση είναι με των τηλεφωνητή. Ενώ τις πρώτες μέρες καλούσε το κινητό του πελάτη μετά απο συναγερμό τις τελευταίες μέρες κάτι έπαθε και δεν ολοκληρώνει την κλήση, δεσμέυει την γραμμή προσπαθεί να κάνει την κλήση αλλα στο τέλος βγάζει μήνυμα Dialer failure το έχει συναντήσει κανείς αυτό?

----------


## gsmaster

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΔΗ  ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ.ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΓΔΑΛΑ.....



Εντάξει λοιπόν, να σηκωθούμε όλοι οι ηλεκτρονικοί (και γενικότερα μηχανικοί, σχεδιαστές προιόντων κτλ) να πάμε έξω να δουλέψουμε γιατί εδώ δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσει κανείς τα προιόντα μας. Και πώς θα επιβιώσουν οι βιοτεχνίες/βιομηχανίες ηλεκτρονικών στην ελλάδα για να προσλάβουν ηλεκτρονικούς αν δεν αγοράζει κανείς Ελληνικά προιόντα?
(Αυτό τον καιρό ψάχνω δουλειά. Μήπως τελικά να πάω να καλλιεργήσω ραπανάκια?)







> ...ΑΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ Ο CROW RUNNER EΧΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ο ΕΝΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΑΚΑΛΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ LAP TOP ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ ΑΛΙΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΗΣΚΟΛΟ



Τώρα αν ο εγκαταστάτης είναι ηλεκτρολόγος του δημοτικού και δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει πέντε οδηγίες στον προγραμματισμό του πινακα, και βάζει ανιχνευτές όπως νά 'ναι λογικό μετά ο χρήστης να ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον πίνακα. 

Έχω βρεθεί πολλές φορές μπροστά σε υπάλληλο τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης εταιρίας που σχεδιάζει/κατασκευάζει τέτοια συστήματα και για το 90% των προβλημάτων υπάρχει η λύση στις οδηγίες. 


Όσοι με ξέρουν, ξέρουν σε ποια εταιρία ήμουν. Δεν αναφέρω περισσότερα για πολλούς λόγους. Δεν εκπροσωπεύω καμια εταιρία και δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση μέσα απο εδώ. 


ΥΓ, *tyf* Κάνω πως δεν είδα ότι έγραψες το μήνυμα με κεφαλαία, διορθωσέ το με μικρά και διάβασε αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/misc.php?do=showrules

----------


## tyf

Φηλε gsmaster με το να προσπαθουμε με το ζορι να ισοροπισουμε φιλοτημες ελληνικες προσπαθιες με επαγγελματικες του διεθνους χωρου προσβαλουμε την νοημοσινη των αναγνοστων.Αν η τιμη ειταν αναλογη του προιοντος θα το σιζητουσαμε αλλα ρε φιλε δεν μπορει ο olimpia να ειναι πιο ακριβος απο πολυ καλιτερα ισαγομενα του ιδους.Οσο για τα ρεπανακια του χρονου θα εχεις και το δικαιωμα να κατευενεις στα μπλοκα με το τρακτερ.

----------


## tyf

Σοτιρη για αυτο που ρωτας δεν νομιζω να εχει ερθει ακομη.θα ρωτισω και θα σου πω ακριβος σηντομα παντος το σκασμενο χριαζετε διαβασμα.Και πανω που μαθενεις καλλα ενα μοντελο βγαινει ενα αλλο και παλι διαβασμα απο την αρχη. :Crying:

----------


## RFΧpert

> Εντάξει λοιπόν, να σηκωθούμε όλοι οι ηλεκτρονικοί (και γενικότερα μηχανικοί, σχεδιαστές προιόντων κτλ) να πάμε έξω να δουλέψουμε γιατί εδώ δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσει κανείς τα προιόντα μας. Και πώς θα επιβιώσουν οι βιοτεχνίες/βιομηχανίες ηλεκτρονικών στην ελλάδα για να προσλάβουν ηλεκτρονικούς αν δεν αγοράζει κανείς Ελληνικά προιόντα?
> (Αυτό τον καιρό ψάχνω δουλειά. Μήπως τελικά να πάω να καλλιεργήσω ραπανάκια?)



 Αστο καλυτερα... δεν βλεπεις τι τραβανε και οι αγροτες? Και αυτοι για "κλεισιμο" πανε μετα το 2012!!! 
Μηπως οντως ειναι η ωρα να την κανουμε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια ολοι οι Ελληνες απο την Ελλαδα και να αφησουμε τους 300 της βουλης να διοικουν μονο εισαγωμενους? αφου μαλλον μεχρι και σε αυτο αυτοι προτιμανε τα ξενα "προϊοντα"  :Biggrin:

----------


## lazarost

Λογω του οτι ασχολουμε με το θεμα και κανω εγκατασταση συναγερμων εγω δουλευω τους TECNOALARM.
Ειναι Ιταλικοι και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα.Και ειναι χρονια μπροστα σε σχεση με καποιους αλλου.
Το μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι ειναι ακριβοι  :Sad:

----------


## gsmaster

> Αστο καλυτερα... δεν βλεπεις τι τραβανε και οι αγροτες? Και αυτοι για "κλεισιμο" πανε μετα το 2012!!! 
> Μηπως οντως ειναι η ωρα να την κανουμε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια ολοι οι Ελληνες απο την Ελλαδα και να αφησουμε τους 300 της βουλης να διοικουν μονο εισαγωμενους? αφου μαλλον μεχρι και σε αυτο αυτοι προτιμανε τα ξενα "προϊοντα"



Πέστα.....
Δεν το συνεχίζω, θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## tyf

Οταν οι αγροτες σταματησουν να ταιζουν τα παιδια μας με ορμονες χημικα και απαγορευμενα φητοφαρμακα τοτε μπορει να τους λυπηθω.κατα τα αλλα αυτο το θεμα ειναι και μια ευκαιρια να γραψουν τεχνικοι για διαφορους σηναγερμους που τοποθετουν και να μοιραστουν μαζι μας τις εμπιριες τους

----------


## chs

για ακουστε και αυτο, δεν υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι συναγερμοι υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι τεχνικοι...

----------


## animalinstict

> Λογω του οτι ασχολουμε με το θεμα και κανω εγκατασταση συναγερμων εγω δουλευω τους TECNOALARM.
> Ειναι Ιταλικοι και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα.Και ειναι χρονια μπροστα σε σχεση με καποιους αλλου.
> Το μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι ειναι ακριβοι



Όταν λέτε οτι οι Tecnoalarm είναι ακριβοί, μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε ποιο συγκεκριμένα? Δε θέλω να μου πείτε τιμή, αλλά ποιό μοντέλο της Tecnoalarm συγκρίνετε και με ποιο αντίστοιχο του ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> για ακουστε και αυτο, δεν υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι συναγερμοι υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι τεχνικοι...



 

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα     :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup: 

Πόσοι νομίζεται διαβάζουν το εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης και τηρούν αυτά που γράφονται  ...... Πάχος καλωδίου , αντίσταση , απόσταση κ.λ.π. ????

Αν κάποιος είναι κακός μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων ή κακός οδηγός αυτοκινήτων δεν φταίει το αυτοκίνητο ….

----------


## view

παιδια και εγω εχω 2 χρονια ενα crow runner series αξιοπιστος και ευκολος στον προγραματισμο του με ολα τα Manual στα ελληνικα και με ελληνικο πληκτρολογια ,ριξε εαν θες μια ματια εδω http://www.ilka.gr/secilkagr/index.html ειναι ο ελληνας αντιπρωσοπος!

----------


## nkaralis

Καλοί οι συναγερμοί αλλά από μόνοι τους δεν προσφέρουν ουσιαστική ασφάλεια. Για πραγματική ασφάλεια θα πρότεινα να εγκαταστήσεις ένα σύστημα ομίχλης ασφαλείας. Συνδέεται με τον συναγερμό και για να ενεργοποιηθεί πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός και στη συνέχεια το δικό του radar ανίχνευσης κίνησης. Μέσα σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα η ομίχλη ασφαλείας μηδενίζει την ορατότητα και ο κλέφτης φεύγει για να μην εγκλωβιστεί. Επίσης υπάρχουν και κάποια πρόσθετα όπως ο στροβοσκοπικός προβολέας και η ειδικού τύπου σειρήνα που προκαλούν ψυχική αναταραχή στον εισβολέα. Στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας http://www.fogshield.gr/ μπορείς να δεις βίντεο από κάμερες ασφαλείας που δείχνουν πραγματικά περιστατικά αποτροπής διαρρήξεων.






> Καλησπερα.
> Μπορει καποιοs να μου προτεινει καποια αξιοπιστη εταιρια συναγερμου για το σπιτι μου?
> Εχετε ακουσει για καποιουs, μαρκαs micron και paradox?λενε τιποτα?
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλοί οι συναγερμοί αλλά από μόνοι τους δεν προσφέρουν ουσιαστική ασφάλεια. Για πραγματική ασφάλεια θα πρότεινα να εγκαταστήσεις ένα σύστημα ομίχλης ασφαλείας. Συνδέεται με τον συναγερμό και για να ενεργοποιηθεί πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός και στη συνέχεια το δικό του radar ανίχνευσης κίνησης. Μέσα σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα η ομίχλη ασφαλείας μηδενίζει την ορατότητα και ο κλέφτης φεύγει για να μην εγκλωβιστεί. Επίσης υπάρχουν και κάποια πρόσθετα όπως ο στροβοσκοπικός προβολέας και η ειδικού τύπου σειρήνα που προκαλούν ψυχική αναταραχή στον εισβολέα. Στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας http://www.fogshield.gr/ μπορείς να δεις βίντεο από κάμερες ασφαλείας που δείχνουν πραγματικά περιστατικά αποτροπής διαρρήξεων.



Για πραγματικη ασφαλεια μπορεις να βαλεις και δυο σκυλους,με 2 ενοπλους φρουρους .Σιγουρα αποτελεσματα.

ΥΓ Πειτε μας και ποσο κοστιζει το συστηματακι?

----------


## plouf

> Για πραγματικη ασφαλεια μπορεις να βαλεις και δυο σκυλους,με 2 ενοπλους φρουρους .Σιγουρα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> ΥΓ Πειτε μας και ποσο κοστιζει το συστηματακι?




και φυσικα ..η "Ψυχικη αναταραχη" στον ΙΔΙΟ τον κατοικο που σε περιπτωση ψευδου συναγερμου θα φαει ομιχλη και"ανταραχη" στο σπιτι του...


αυτα ειναι συστηματα που τα βαζουν εκει που χρειαζεται ! ελεος μην προτειμουμε οτι ναναι !!

----------

Nightkeeper (01-09-14)

----------


## grgasp

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα δες και αυτούς. www.primahellas.com ειναι σε επιπεδο Internet με οτι μπορεις να καταλάβεις απο αυτο. Υπηρεσίες άπειρες, δες την εφαρμογή που εχει για android και iPhone, IPIMA ειναι. Και απο τιμή το net for pro η μοντουλα δηλαδή ειναι πόλη πιο φθηνή απο της paradox. Αυτες οι δυο εταιρίες εχουν κατι τέτοιο. Για εμενα ειναι μακράν οι καλύτερη συναγερμοι. Το gsm ειναι επισης πολυ μπροστά απο τα αλλα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά μπορεις να το τυλεχειριστης πλήρως και να λαβεις πλήρη αναφορά το που και πια ζώνη εδωσε συναγερμό. Οτι αλλο θες στείλε μου πμ. 

Φιλικα Γιώργος.

----------

